# Sammelthread Crysis 2



## vinni (9. April 2011)

Hallo Ihr,

habe ich etwas verpasst oder warum sind alle Themen über Crysis 2 im Unterforum "Actionspiele" verschwunden?Vielleicht sehe ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.Evtl. hängt es auch damit zusammen,dass ich hier im tiefsten Russland sitze,aber gestern waren alle Themen zu Crysis 2 noch da.

Gruß Ich


----------



## Pokerclock (9. April 2011)

Neues Unterforum speziell für Crysis: Crysis

Dort findest du auch den Sammelthread. 

-CLOSED-

EDIT

Wie es scheint, ist das Forum noch nicht für User freigeschaltet. Die entsprechenden Stellen wurden informiert. Habt etwas Geduld.


----------

